# New 325Fre



## DrillSgt (Aug 12, 2011)

Taking my new 325FRE out this weekend. It will be the first time to pull it camping with the new 3500HD 4x4 Duramax 6.6. Checking everything out before leaving for Ohio for two weeks. Love the layout of this rv. We had a springdale but it was only 24 feet and I was pulling it with a 1500HD. Sure is different pulling. And the rv I can stand up in the bedroom. Wife fail in love with the kitchen.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The kitchen was the kicker for my wife too... I myself, love the entertainment centre.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

What you will really love is the stopping power with the Duramax/Allison combo when you put it in Haul mode, it is a beautiful thing. Pulling power is so much better than the 1500 too, and better mpg.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Another 325FRE! awesome! Your going to love that 5vr! Congratulations!


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new RV and Truck! Welcome to the Forum...this is a great place to hang...and learn from these great and knowledgable folks!


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

We just got back from a 27 day trip with the 325FRE through the Pacific northwest. Didn't find a single thing we didn't like about it. Our daughter and son-in-law joined us for 14 days. There was plenty of room for the four of us and the two dogs. More trips to come!


----------



## DrillSgt (Aug 12, 2011)

The first trip was great. They have the grey tank and black tank wired wrong, so that when the grey tank says 2/3s full it is the black tank. Other than that great trip. There does seem to be a little rocking when people walk. Need to fine a way to fix that. This Saturday leave for a two week trip to Ohio.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

DrillSgt said:


> The first trip was great. They have the grey tank and black tank wired wrong, so that when the grey tank says 2/3s full it is the black tank. Other than that great trip. There does seem to be a little rocking when people walk. Need to fine a way to fix that. This Saturday leave for a two week trip to Ohio.


We use the tripod and it works quite well to reduce the rocking. Others have added the stabilizers that go down to the jacks.


----------

